# Idiomatic Expressions



## Alfry

Hello,
is it possible to have something (I was thinking about a Database, or simply a table) to save idiomatic expressions in all languages (English, French, Italian, and so on).

It would be easier to access and to manage (I guess) than a simple thread and, in my opinion, really really really useful!!!!

bye


----------



## vachecow

True....and I also think that is is a great idea!!!!  However, I think some idiomatic expressions change depending on what area of a country you are in.....it is still a great idea


----------



## Lancel0t

That is a great idea! If we are going to have that database it would be very easy for all of us to understand the different idiomatic expressions from different countries or location.


----------



## Artrella

Hey, I love idioms and catch phrases!!! I could give lots of them, if you tell me how to do it, I volunteer to do that!!!


Art


----------



## Alfry

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hey, I love idioms and catch phrases!!! I could give lots of them, if you tell me how to do it, I volunteer to do that!!!
> 
> 
> Art


I think we need a database first...
Maybe a simple xls sheet can suffice but one of us should gather all the _Idiomatic Expressions._


----------



## Artrella

alfry said:
			
		

> I think we need a database first...
> Maybe a simple xls sheet can suffice but one of us should gather all the _Idiomatic Expressions._




And how, who could do this? Do you know Alfry?


----------



## Alfry

The winner of this responsability could fill in the excel sheet.

the problem is how to share it.

The best thing would be:
to public the DB directly in this forum giving administrative power only to a few people.
these people will gather the information that anyone will provide.


----------



## vachecow

Sounds good to me


----------



## walnut

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me


 To me too!   Ciao! Walnut


----------



## Silvia

Well, I guess mixing the translations of three different languages would be very confusing.

The best thing to do could be setting up a list of English idioms first. Then we would add the translations or corresponding expressions to it.

Let's wait for Mike's comments


----------



## mkellogg

Nice idea.  It's similar to something that I've been planning to do.

What I would like to do is to add the results of our discussions here added to the dictionaries.  For instance, if someone looks up an expression in the main dictionary and fails to find an answer, they can ask their question here.  We then take the answers and put them in the dictionary database.

Most of the steps are in place to do this (dictionary users are already directed to the forum by a link), except for adding the entries back into the dictionary.  I've been trying to figure out the best way to do this...  Should we have you all do this, or should I have a professional go through the threads?  Both have their advantages.

I can provide you with a blank database page, like this one in the (now hidden) Fr. Dict. Dev. forum if you feel that people will fill out the form on a regular basis.  We will even find a good way to mark idiomatic expressions, etc.

So what do you all think?  Should I have a professional collect the translations, or do you want to do it by yourselves (and then a professional reviews it later)?

Mike


----------



## Alfry

mkellogg said:
			
		

> So what do you all think? Should I have a professional collect the translations, or do you want to do it by yourselves (and then a professional reviews it later)?
> Mike


in my opinion it's better if we do it by ourselves. it's easier and faster.
only a few people can be allowed to input the database so a professional can check anything afterward (maybe after a big beer  )

that's my opinion. let's wait for others


----------



## Graziella

Mike's opinion is more than acceptable


----------



## Artrella

alfry said:
			
		

> in my opinion it's better if we do it by ourselves. it's easier and faster.
> only a few people can be allowed to input the database so a professional can check anything afterward (maybe after a big beer  )
> 
> that's my opinion. let's wait for others





I agree with you Alfry!!!  When do we start???


Art


----------



## Alfry

Artrella said:
			
		

> I agree with you Alfry!!! When do we start???
> 
> 
> Art


I'm working hard....  and I'm the laziest 

you can start reading this http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=7904

when the decision is taken we can start using that... it's only a matter of time


----------



## quehuong




----------



## cuchuflete

hello Mike, I followed the link, below, to a thread with yet another link, in dictionary format.  It's perfectly clear, except that it deals with single words.
For translation of phrases, a slightly different format would be useful, with target language, origin language, and a means to indicate key words, that would support the search function.  By the way, the search function excludes words of three letters or fewer!  If this is configurable, I suggest you change the exclusion limit to two letters.  As it is, words such as 'sex' and 'dog' are excluded!  

Here's an example of a phrase translation.  I offer it just to see what you and the foreros and ModSquad members would suggest as a translation format.

Original Language= Spanish
  Regional or dialect ID= Montañés [Province of Santander, Spain]

Target language= English, American
  Regional or dialect ID= Northern New England, esp. Maine

<<Hace un *ris* que corta el *pis.*  (Montañés expression, in Std. Iber. Spanish= Hace muchísimo *frío*.)

<<It's *wicked cold*.>>
or
<<It's *colder* than a witch's tit!>>

We could, of course, solicit other national phrases and add those to the list, along with a translation to standard AE, and standard BE, and BE regional expressions also.

The key word coding--A've used *bold* in the example, will be critical for building a useful index, and supporting a good search function.

I am enthusiastic about the addition of a glossary of phrases, or dictionary entries for phrases, whichever makes best sense.

saludos,
Cuchu







			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> Nice idea.  It's similar to something that I've been planning to do.
> 
> What I would like to do is to add the results of our discussions here added to the dictionaries.  For instance, if someone looks up an expression in the main dictionary and fails to find an answer, they can ask their question here.  We then take the answers and put them in the dictionary database.
> 
> Most of the steps are in place to do this (dictionary users are already directed to the forum by a link), except for adding the entries back into the dictionary.  I've been trying to figure out the best way to do this...  Should we have you all do this, or should I have a professional go through the threads?  Both have their advantages.
> 
> I can provide you with a blank database page, like this one in the (now hidden) Fr. Dict. Dev. forum if you feel that people will fill out the form on a regular basis.  We will even find a good way to mark idiomatic expressions, etc.
> 
> So what do you all think?  Should I have a professional collect the translations, or do you want to do it by yourselves (and then a professional reviews it later)?
> 
> Mike


??


----------



## danalto

I like this idea! Are we going to do it?
  I could really share the ones I found by myself! 


  ciuz (pls don't look for this word in your dictionary)
  dan


----------



## mkellogg

I think we should do it, but we should wait three weeks till after the holidays before we start.  Trying to start now while we will be missing many people might not be so productive, I think.


Mike


----------



## Alfry

ok Mike, 
That's ok for me.
let's talk about that next year


----------

